# SCREW FIX and its COMPETITORS



## houtslager (15 Jan 2007)

Anyone know of the web address of SF's main rivals, needing to do a major purchase of materials and would like to make comparisions between like .

thanks for any assistence in this matter

hs


----------



## syntec4 (15 Jan 2007)

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/


Quite good. Used them a few times. 

Lee.


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2007)

houtslager":19tdfuad said:


> Anyone know of the web address of SF's main rivals, needing to do a major purchase of materials and would like to make comparisions between like .
> 
> thanks for any assistence in this matter
> 
> hs



http://www.northerntooluk.com/?cm_ven=P ... ern%20tool

:lol:


----------



## 9fingers (15 Jan 2007)

You could also try Warehousedirect
http://www.whdirect.co.uk

Their very cheap ranges (everything£1) are a bit nasty but ok for one off jobs.

I've used them a few times but generally favour Toolstation (which is run by the original 'Mr Screwfix' after he sold the original business to B&Q).
TS are normally about the same price or cheaper than Screwfix and deliveries are of a similar standard ie good most of the time with the occasional cock up which I put down to the carriers rather than the vendors.
Screwfix can't be beaten for their range of goods however.

HTH

Bob


----------

